#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-28
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<valorie> juzzy, does this blog post clarify things for you? http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX
<valorie> you might want to use jockey or jockey-kde, and see what your choices are for drivers
<valorie> but really, this isn't a support channel
<valorie> for the experts, consult #ubuntu , #kubuntu , or #ubuntu+1 for Natty
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-29
<juzzy__> hey, ive updated to 11.04 - how may I place a my old weather widget dock thing onto the upper bar again??
<IdleOne> juzzy_: there is an indicator-weather you can install not sure if it is in a PPA or in the repositories
<IdleOne> yeah PPA. http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator-team/ppa/ubuntu/
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<MrChrisDruif> juzzy_: I saw the same question in #ubuntu-beginners and I believed your being helped there. If not, just tell us. We're not really a support channel for issues with desktops and what not. Were more of an channel to keep a check on the different teams and letting them work more together. You'll be more likely to be helped in #ubuntu-beginners or in (the madhouse) #ubuntu :)
<juzzy_> cheers
<MrChrisDruif> :D
